# iMovie: Video lags behind audio at end of movie.



## joanhales (Dec 31, 2010)

If I play the movie from start to finish in iMovie, about two thirds of the way through, the video starts to lag behind the audio. I shared to iDVD and the finished product did the same thing with the video and the audio not being in sync. If I scroll down and only play the the last part of the movie (in iMovie) by itself, it is okay, but from start to finish, by the time I get to the latter part of the movie, the audio finishes before the video. Some of the clips used was converted from older (non-digital) cameras, and the rest was from digital cameras. Does anyone know what to do? I have a Macbook Pro, OSX with iMovie 11.
Joan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

In the past, I have found that adding chapter markers, and making sure that video clips weren't longer then 10min kept this from happening (Like recordings of TV shows. If I played the whole thing, the voice and video were out of sync less then half way through, but if I cut out all the commercials, then the voice and video would stay in sync because at every cut they were forced to resync.).


----------



## joanhales (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you for your response. My movie doesn't have chapter headings, maybe I could try that. However, the clips I am using are usually less than 1 minute each with the longest clip being about two minutes. The lagging doesn't start until the middle part of the movie, but continues to get worse as it goes. By the end of the movie the audio is about two to 2 1/2 full seconds before the video.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I feel your pain, having had it myself, but it sounds like you're already doing what I had to do to solve the problem, so I'm not sure what would help you if adding chapter markers doesn't help.


----------

